# Solved: FTP Problem with GoDaddy



## Glass_Shadow (Jun 1, 2011)

This is probably a very simple problem, but I have been Googling for a couple of hours and haven't had much luck.

My brother has a website that he built through GoDaddy. It's hosted by GoDaddy and he used their template web builder thing. He wants me to revamp the site, but I want to upload completely new files that I created with Dreamweaver CS4. I cannot figure out how to FTP a GoDaddy-hosted site, though. I've tried the ftp client with IE9, CuteFTP, and FileZilla. I never get a server login screen with IE9. For the other clients, I enter my brother's user name and password that GoDaddy gave him upon creating the site. With all attempts, the connection simply times out. I've tried connecting in the following ways:

ftp://www.DomainName.com
ftp://DomainName.com
ftp://<IP address>
ftp://<IP address>:21
ftp://UserName: [email protected]<IP address>
ftp://UserName: [email protected]
ftp://godaddy/DomainName.com

The website is online. I can connect though http. I can even make changes to his old site using GoDaddy's web builder templates.

Some of the tutorials say that GoDaddy has a built in ftp client, but I don't see the "Java ftp icon" that they refer to.

[Later]

I thought maybe my Windows 7 firewall might be the problem. I allowed access for FileZilla. No luck. Shut off firewall. No luck. I also tried connecting to ftp through command line, but it timed out.

Tracert of ftp.DomainName.com completes with no errors or time outs.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Are you sure you have ftp access to the server, i.e. that the server responds to port 21?



> Tracert of ftp.DomainName.com completes with no errors or time outs.


This is a different domain name than all the previous examples you mentioned trying to connect to. Have you tried connecting to ftp.DomainName.com over port 21? The tracert tells you nothing about what is listening on the backend (http vs ftp).

You might have better luck with telnet to port 21 to see if there's even a response.


----------



## Glass_Shadow (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, ehymel, about the telnet suggestion. I tried a couple of different ports, including 21. Each reports that telnet could not open a connection.

You're probably right that my brother's account is not set up for FTP. I was hoping this was a service GoDaddy made available by default.


----------



## Glass_Shadow (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like my brother's account was not set up for FTP. He changed his plan, and now there is no problem.


----------

